# Bolivar (Cuba) Royal Coronas Cigar Review - Hmm, did I buy a fake?



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I tried this cigar based upon the great reviews. My previous review wasn't very good, based upon a cigar that was loosely wrapped with a blistered ...

Read the full review here: Bolivar (Cuba) Royal Coronas Cigar Review - Hmm, did I buy a fake?


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

joncaputo said:


> I tried this cigar based upon the great reviews. My previous review wasn't very good, based upon a cigar that was loosely wrapped with a blistered ...
> 
> Read the full review here: Bolivar (Cuba) Royal Coronas Cigar Review - Hmm, did I buy a fake?


Maybe,the RCs are usually quite jam packed with all the Cuban goodness. Then again almost all under filled cigars will taste bad regardless. Burns too hot and quick.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

One of my favorite robustos. Usually very full bodied. Sorry yours was less than stellar.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Of all the Cuban Robusto's i love this is one that i can easily forget about!


----------

